# mobile phone car booster antenna



## philotalian (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello there, 
I am setting off traveling soon in a camper van to the south of Italy, Sardinia and Sicily. I have looked at the Wind map for coverage and its not too bad, but there will be some remote places where I am sure the reception will not be so good. 

I have looked on Amazon.it and inquired in phone shops but there does not seem to be much knowledge about these devices. I can buy some devices which are ridiculously expensive, around 200-300 euros. I notice one good one on US Amazon for $80, here it is 200 euros! So any advice on this would be appreciated!

Also, I am looking for an English speaking camper forum that can advise on traveling in Italy in general, any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I haven't seen anything like that in years.

The mobile maps from all the companies are theory not real world maps. I'm in an area that Wind claims is barely covered by 2G but it actually has a strong 4G signal.

If you're worried about emergency use you could consider getting a second SIM from TIM or Vodafone and a cheap basic phone. Few areas have no coverage.


----------

